
How non/standard is this for a seed stage Founder Employment Agreement? - jtscnfly
I&#x27;m an Indian founder in the consumer tech space, raising $1M from a seed stage fund. We&#x27;re 2 founders and have raised a small angel round before this. While we&#x27;d signed an employment agreement each after that angel round, we&#x27;re now being asked to sign the below agreement (it&#x27;s 15 page long vs the 4page one we signed before)<p>We&#x27;re both first time founders, and raising from an &quot;institution&quot; for the first time, and want your advice on-<p>1. How &quot;standard&quot; are the terms (given our stage) mentioned in this letter?
2. Which clauses here are way worse (from founder POV) than what&#x27;s standard&#x2F;normal for this stage?
3. Which clauses here are way more lenient&#x2F;easy (from founder POV) than what&#x27;s standard&#x2F;normal for this stage?<p>Below is a scribd link... THANKS!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2Ic1Xot
======
sharemywin
you should really get legal advice from YOUR lawyer(not the companies).

just go watch "the social network"

